# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >   If you find yourself in NYC and are in need of an evening of laughter and great ensemble acting, catch God of Carnage with Jeff Daniel, Hope Davis, Marcia Gay Hardin and James Gandolfini. I don't thi

## JEK

If you find yourself in NYC and are in need of an evening of laughter and great ensemble acting, catch God of Carnage with Jeff Daniel, Hope Davis, Marcia Gay Hardin and James Gandolfini. I don't think we've every laughed so much at a Broadway play.

Best Play 2009 Tonys
Best Director 2009 Tonys
Best Actress Marcia Gay Hardin 2009 Tonys

http://godofcarnage.com/home.php

http://www.variety.com/review/VE1117...&cs=1&nid=2562

----------


## pascaleschmidt

I second that!

----------


## pascaleschmidt

"Exit the King" very good as well.

----------


## JEK

> "Exit the King" very good as well.




Wish we could have seen it. Closing tonight.

----------


## GramChop

thanks...it's on our short list!

----------


## StBartFan2

here are my choices:

Musical:  Next to Norman 
Musical Revival:  Hair (Last year South Pacific)
Play:  God of Carnage
Play revival:  I hated The Norman Conquests.

----------


## amyb

That's next to NORMAL. Next to Normans I like ROMANS best.

----------


## StBartFan2

Oops

----------


## lloyd

John
 Thanks for the tip 
 We have tix for "Billy Elliott" later this summer(9 tony's and the kid star is a Canadian !) but we'll try  this one too, if telecharge still accomodates us !
We always try to see Les Paul, Mondays at the Iridium, too (hey- he's now 94,and he invented the electric guitar -among many other things- you can't see him too often !!!)

----------


## lloyd

Just found out it's on summer hiatus July 27 until the end of August
Oh well...

----------


## NYCFred

Somebody gave us Hair tix....I'm kinda ambivalent, but LS wants to go, so.

BTW, all Times Sq visitors should wander north to Duffy Sq...the north end of the big plaza...the TKTS booth has been renovated, and a part of it is the red glass steps/bleacher seats that form the roof of the new facility. Great vantage point south. (past the new $10 beach chairs on Broadway.)

----------


## Dennis

Lisa and Company took a pedi-cab into TS Saturday night and the peddler(?) took them smack to the heart of TS and peddled in a 360 several times. Lisa said it was great until it wasn't.

----------


## NYCFred

Well, they've re-routed traffic to 7th ave and closed broadway to cars...pretty wierd, looks like it's here to stay, thanks to an anti-auto mayor and administration....

----------


## NYCFred

Important sights of NYC  :)

----------


## JEK

Red steps on the right of the photo. $10 chairs abound.

----------


## GramChop

what's the point?  also, $10 lawn chairs?  are they available for rent?  and....why?

----------


## NYCFred

nah, they're free. Pop up while you're in town....LOL
idea was that bway crossing 7th at a diagonal created traffic snarls...bway is already 'pedestrian malled' from 42nd down to around 35th st...dumbest thing I've ever seen....so they closed the times sq portion to autos, etc.

Anyway so it's closed (bway) in times sq...but the 'official' furniture won't get here til fall. So the pres of the times sq BID paid a brooklyn hardware store $10 apiece for a thousand? 700? lawn chairs...

not too many have been stolen so far...LOL

----------


## NYCFred

BTW, that apple store in the front of the 
GM building is a freakin brainstorm. 
Plaza was a dead area, underneath was storage or something. What a brilliant idea to put the store there.turned the space right around.  gotta love NY developers. won't let a sq inch exist w/o extracting revenue...LOL

----------


## NYCFred

Better shot of TKTS booth and red steps...I'm a fan.

----------


## JEK

I went in last Saturday and it was totally packed. An amazing retail concept.

----------


## StBartFan2

Hair is great. Don't miss it.  You leave with a smile, and a tear if you are as old as I am.

----------

